# Cits ... >  Mikreņu procesoru savstarpējā komunicēšanās

## Epis

Kāds zin kautko par to kādi ir procesoru savstarpējās komunicēšanās veidi? piemēram priekš datu apmaiņas un paralēlas informācijas apstrādes.
Es pa šito sāku intresēties jo tā ir bijusi tāda kā neliela mīkla jo parasti mikreņu datasheetos procesora arhitektūra ir uzīmēta ar samērā lieliem blokiem, bet ne loģikas līmenī un tagat paverās iespēja radzēt reāla procesora LatticeMico32 HDL kodu, kas ir par brīvu piejams un domāts viņš ir priekš FPGA mikrenēm un līdz ar to varētu viņu nedaudz modificēt smazināt izmēros un padarīt jaudīgāku piemēram salikot kopā divus procesoru kodolus, lai palielinātu procesējošo jaudu 2X cik tas ir reāli ?
un piemēram kā tiek savinoti AMD divkodolu procesori kāds zin?? 

Es esu lasījis kā ar Nios II procesoriem var veidot daudzprocesoru sistēmu un tur katrs ir neatkarīgs un apvieno viņus tikai kopēja RAM atmiņa caur kuru tad notiek šī komunicēšanās bet protasm var arī veidot savu komunicēšnās interfeisu.
Es tā domoāju un moš viņi var komunicēties darba reģistru līmenī (nolasīt viens otra reģistrus pa taisno tajā vietā, lai lasītu ārējo Ram atmiņu) un šādi palielinot komunicēšanās ātrumu.

Varbūt kāds zin kādu internet adresi, kur ir vairāk informācijas par šim lietām.
Man tā tīri zinkāres pēc intresē šī lieta jo agrāk neintresējos (bij vienalga jo reāli taču parastā mikrenē neko arhtiektūrās mainīt nevar, bet tākā pāreju uz fpga tad tur var mainīt vissu un veidot savu unikālo istēmu un tapēc arī šī tēma pievērsa manu uzmanību.)

----------


## Epis

izdzēsts

----------


## Delfins

Mans subjektīvais viedoklis, vispirms uzražo kaut ko (pārs projektus) ar vienu proci, tad sāc apgūt daudz-proču sistēmas.

Manuprāt tu esi aizrāvies ar PDF lasīšanu un esi eiforijas stāvoklī.

----------


## Epis

ne pa tēmu izdzēsts

----------


## Epis

atkal ne pa tēmu izdzēsts

----------


## Delfins

OFFTP: Ja es izlasīšu daudz grāmatu, "Kā kļūt par miljonāru?", apkopošu domas un t.t.... vai es to panākšu un būšu megakruts cilvēks, sagrābšu valsts varu..?

Es tev vēlreiz saku, šitā krist eiforijā nav vērts, citādi visi cilvēki būtu miljonāri un zinātnieki uz zemes...

----------


## Vinchi

Epis man dažreiz liekas ka forumu izmanto savu sacerējumu rakstīšanai par izlasīto datasheetos. Varu tev ieteikt http://www.blogs.lv  :: 

Man jau liekas ka forums ir paredzēts jautājumiem un atbildēm.

Varbūt vienreiz par tēmu un bez savām fantāzijām.

----------


## AntonsK

kad Latvijaa atljaus eitanaaziju?

tak uzliek kaads shitam biedram gagu un miers.

----------


## Epis

Labi tā ideja par FPPA ir pa traku bet paša procesora uzbūves papētīšana un padomāšana tajā virzienā ir reāla lieta ! 
un ja kāds ir pētijis dziļāk procesoru uzbūvi tad iedodat kādu informatīvu linku! 
jo caur google tik ātri nevar atrast kvalitatīvu informāciju vaig pareizos atslēgvārdus piemeklēt un moš tikai pēc mēneša atradīšu to kas intresē. 
ja kāds kautko ir pētijis tad dodat man linku es a gribu palasīt!

----------


## Delfins

padomāšana nav nekāda reāla lieta.
Reāla lieta ir sākt kaut ko darīt praksē. Kaut vai nodedzināt čipus.

----------


## Epis

labi ne pa tēmu idzēsts

----------


## Delfins

Tu mani tagad mācīsi , kā lasīt DS!? ... br.. Epi, nomierinies.. Pieļauju, ka 99% forumā lietotāju (ieskaitot mani) tavi posti ir apnikuši.

----------


## AntonsK

Delfiin, nu vispaar jau man vinji veel nau apnikushi,
pagaidaam es veel par jamiem skalji reecu.

Bet driiz taa jau buus satiira...


Epis, _nav_ iespeejams uztaisiit CPU, ko var sasleegt pa leilaakbitiigu, vai par paraleelo proceseetaaju. 1mkaart, tu nereekjini, ka ir vaidziigs ppu arbiters. otrkaart, tu nenojaut, ko noziimee kautkam taadam softu raxtiit.

tas viss ir rubish, beidz fnatazeet, kameer teu nau nekaadas nojausmas par elektroniku kaa taadu.

varu sadereet, ka tu veeljoprojaam reziku jaukto sleegumu nevari izreekjinaat, bet gribi uz matricaam prochus rakstiit.. 

iemaacies marsheet, pirms kjeries pie lielgabala!

----------


## Epis

visu kas nabīj pa tēmu idzēsu un tagat par pašiem procesoriem kāds zin linku kur ir kvalitatīva informācija par to kas notiek viņu iekšienē (pašā kodolā logīkas līmenī 
man vaig linku!

----------


## AntonsK

teu vajag aarstu.

----------


## Epis

AntonK beidz spamot! 

Ja zini kādu litratūru par procesoru uzbūves pamatiem tad ielic linku!

----------


## Delfins

Ieej amazon.com -> Search books -> CPU  un būs tev literatūra. Tikai nezinu, priekš kam tev tas.
Var arī mēģināt iekš donkey-neta meklēt. Tur milzum daudz visādu doku un `skanu`

----------


## AntonsK

Epis, spamo tu, nevis es.

Davai no saakuma palaid to FPGA.  Prosta iekonfiguree ar 1 sakitiitaaju (clock divaideru), kas LEDu mirkshkjina.

Luuk, kad to izdariisi, tad es varbuut, ja tu labi uzvediisies, pastaastiishu teu arii kautko par CPU.

----------


## Epis

Amazon com nekā nav un man liekas kad tādu litratūru par kādu konkrētu mikrenes arhitektūru loģikas līmenī ir grūti atrast, jo tas ir Intelektuālais īpašums Tagat pētu MSP430 Ti mikrenes un tur par arhitektūru ir tik vien rakstīts kā blociņu līmenī un kas ir iekš tiem blociņiem informācijas nav ! laikam vienīgias kur varēs šito redzēs būs tas LatticeMicro32 procesors. 

2 dienas palasīju par MSP430 procesoru izskatās kad ir labāks par AVR proci daudz reizes.
Kā tad sanāk ir tam MSP430 viss labākā arhitentūra starp 8,16bit pročiem vai nav ??

----------


## Delfins

Kā tu zini, ka tas ir labāks par AVR, nemaz neturējot/lodējot to rokās. LOL
Nafig tev jāzin, kas ir iekšā. Loģika ir loģika, tā dara savu darbu, nafig tev zināt, kas tur iekšā.

----------


## AntonsK

masp ir nevis labaaks vai sliktaaks, bet savaadaaks.
atmelji ir atmelji, proprietaari un arm core. tie ir aatraaki par msp.
msp savukaart ir no motorollas sperta arhitektuura, un jams ir low-power aplikaacijaam optimizeets. alja shanceet no 32k clocka un palaist 7MHz gjengjeri tikai kad vajag, utt..

par CPU internaaljiem, nu blin!
to katraa skolas tutoriaalii apraksta, kaadi ir standarta veidi, kaa buuveet tos internaaljus. kautgan tur nau ko staastiit. ja tu rubii, kaa furichii logjika, kas teu neljauj dadomaaties, ka PC ir counters, ALU ir leila dedikeeta logjika, instrukciju dekoders ir tabula, alja roms, keshi ir fifo, casha arbiters ir predicteejosha logjika, etc..

domaa pac, bl, ja gribi ar to nodarboties. ja teu pamatus teiks priekshaa, ko tu veelaak dariisi?

----------


## Epis

Es jau šo to atradu. tākā vāirāk neko nevaig.

----------

